# Tapatalk



## JDR

Hi,

There is a great app for iphone, nokia, and android phones which enables access to forums via a mobile device. It is called Tapatalk.

I was wondering if you had been asked to enable it for this forum. The administrator needs to install a plugin to make it work. There are a lot of forum sites with this enabled, so it should not pose any risk whatever.

You can see Tapatalk and a list of enabled forum sites here: http://www.tapatalk.com/

Regards,
Jack


----------



## Nunty

While waiting for a more complete answer, Jack, I wonder if you know that there is already a WordReference iPhone app. I use it and it's great.


----------



## JDR

Hi Nunty,

I may be missing something. I use the WordRef app to look for translations, and it does a fairly good job with that. When you jump to a forum (and I have only been able to do that via the translations) it looks pretty much like Safari - you have to pinch and scroll around to see the text and the buttons.

Tapatalk seems to be just for joining in the discussions, but it seems to do a good job of that.


----------



## Nunty

I use the WordRef app for forums, too. Hold the phone sideways and double tap on the center column - works for me.

But lets wait. I'm sure the site administrator or one of the computer gurus will come along to post here.


----------



## mkellogg

Tapatalk requires me to register just to see their plugin that I probably won't like anyway.

Let me see what I can do to get a better interface here for all mobile phones and devices.  That would be a better solution.


----------



## JDR

Thanks. That would be great.


----------



## divisortheory

mkellogg said:


> Tapatalk requires me to register just to see their plugin that I probably won't like anyway.
> 
> Let me see what I can do to get a better interface here for all mobile phones and devices.  That would be a better solution.



Sorry for the necro-bump, but I would like to throw my vote in the hat for Tapatalk support as well.  I'm not sure if by "register" you mean "pay money in order to acquire a license for the plugin", or "enter my email address on the site".  If it's the latter, then there are alternatives, like "proxy" email addresses, or even just biting the bullet and entering it.

In any case, Tapatalk is a phenomenal iPhone app, and if you want to know whether you would like it (since you said you _probably_ wouldn't like it, I can only take that to mean you aren't totally sure what the advantage of having it is), then simply download it to your iphone (or borrow someone's if you don't have one), and download the free (read only) version of Tapatalk and add some forums.  

You mention getting a better interface for mobile phones and devices, but that's quite literally exactly what Tapatalk already is.  

Just my 2c.


----------



## mtmjr

Hi,

I don't know if there's been any progress on this, but I'd like to also throw in my support for Tapatalk compatibility. It really makes the forum experience much more enjoyable, and it's cross-platform (I'm on an Android device).  It had been mentioned that perhaps an alternative mobile web view was in the works, but it's been over a year since that was proposed, and as far as I can tell, nothing has happened... I love the forums, but they're rather difficult to use on mobile devices Thanks for listening!

-mtmjr


----------



## mkellogg

Hi mtmjr,

We should have an update within the month that will improve the mobile experience in the forums.  I'll investigate other options if this turns out to be inadequate.

Mike


----------



## Dexter_prog

Bump, I wanted to know if you guys will be implementing tapatalk? I know there is a mobile skin, but tapatalk is just THE app for browsing forums in mobile phones.


----------



## mkellogg

No, we will not.  The mobile HTML interface will be getting an update here in the next few weeks. We should focus on making that work well for us.

Mike


----------



## guajin

Please, reconsider supporting tapatalk. Would be really useful
Thanks


----------



## Jervoltage

Another call for Tapatalk support in 2012.


----------



## mtmjr

I'm really confused why you would actively not support Tapatalk... I mean they say they make it exceedingly easy to do so and all it can do is improve your user experience.


----------



## mkellogg

Tapatalk is "free" but it carries a huge cost.  To install Tapatalk, I would need to put their JavaScript at the top of all the forum pages.  What that means is that it will delay the loading of the page for every single user of the forums by up to half a second.  I just am not interested in any solution that degrades the performance of all users like that.


----------



## Jervoltage

From a n00b point of view, that's not a big deal, half a second!


----------



## JamesM

I use ForumRunner on my Android device and it works very well for me without requiring WordReference to change anything.  You might want to take a look at a different app, Jervoltage.


----------



## Jervoltage

JamesM said:


> I use ForumRunner on my Android device and it works very well for me without requiring WordReference to change anything.  You might want to take a look at a different app, Jervoltage.



Many thanks.


----------



## divisortheory

FWIW, I was one of the people who earlier in the thread voiced my support for Tapatalk.  I was away for a while, but just saw the new mobile interface.  I think it's great, and don't think Tapatalk is a worthwhile improvement anymore.


----------



## mkellogg

divisortheory said:


> FWIW, I was one of the people who earlier in the thread voiced my support for Tapatalk.  I was away for a while, but just saw the new mobile interface.  I think it's great, and don't think Tapatalk is a worthwhile improvement anymore.


Thanks good to hear!


----------



## divisortheory

Well my happiness was short lived.  It seems like there is no way to see your subscribed threads on the mobile interface.  So 8/10. Unless i just cant find it


----------



## Jervoltage

divisortheory said:


> Well my happiness was short lived.  It seems like there is no way to see your subscribed threads on the mobile interface.  So 8/10. Unless i just cant find it



*Forum Runner*, which *JamesM* recommended, is great (at least for WR) and has got a nifty notification feature, something that matters more to me than the interface.


----------



## Hector9

JamesM said:


> I use ForumRunner on my Android device and it works very well for me without requiring WordReference to change anything.  You might want to take a look at a different app, Jervoltage.



I'm giving it a try right now but when I use the "Search forums" function of the app it doesn't load the forum, it just says: "Contacting remote site" and keep saying the same, nothing happens.

Do you know whether the app is still working with WordReference or not? Or the other way round...if WR is still supporting Forum runner...


----------



## JamesM

Yes, I am using Forum runner right now on my phone.  Did you search with WordReference as one word?


----------



## swift

Hector,

Let me see if I understood your problem correctly. You are trying to search the forums database for threads and posts, but the application is unable to show the results of your search. Is that what you described?


----------



## Cromagnet

Too bad this forum does not utilize the power of Tapatalk. It would probably gain more readership and participation which is great for a forum. 

I use Tapatalk all day to efficiently participate in five to ten fora. If I had to visit each one or use their mobile interface I would not visit nearly as frequently, if at all. The half second delay is miniscule in my humble opinion, but I know these places are not democracies; regardless, one more vote for Tapatalk!

Cheers


----------



## dvdmrn

+1 for the tapatalk support. It just takes a lot more time for me to show my students anything when I have to open a browser, enter credentials, etc.
Another option would be to add the forum section to the official app. At least on Android I can't find it.


----------



## Apocalypse Now

Please install Tapatalk plug-in for the forum. thanks.


----------



## Hector9

Is there a chance for tapatalk to work with WR Forums?

I mean, I've already read your message @mkellogg but I've just seen that tapatalk works with XenForo as well!

Sorry for the bumping


----------



## mkellogg

Hector9 said:


> tapatalk


I guess my message about Tapatalk is in another thread.  Tapatalk sends email spam to any member who visits the website on their phone asking them to install the app. *I will not be installing any add-ons like Tapatalk that send spam. Never.*

So, sorry, but no.


----------



## mvdg

JamesM said:


> Yes, I am using Forum runner right now on my phone.  Did you search with WordReference as one word?


Does it exist in Google Play? I couldn't find it.


----------



## mvdg

Cromagnet said:


> Too bad this forum does not utilize the power of Tapatalk. It would probably gain more readership and participation which is great for a forum.
> 
> I use Tapatalk all day to efficiently participate in five to ten fora. If I had to visit each one or use their mobile interface I would not visit nearly as frequently, if at all. The half second delay is miniscule in my humble opinion, but I know these places are not democracies; regardless, one more vote for Tapatalk!
> 
> Cheers


I agree with you.


----------



## mvdg

mkellogg said:


> I guess my message about Tapatalk is in another thread.  Tapatalk sends email spam to any member who visits the website on their phone asking them to install the app. *I will not be installing any add-ons like Tapatalk that send spam. Never.*
> 
> So, sorry, but no.


I didn't know about that. I have Tapatalk on my phone, but I don't receive email spam. The adds are annoying, though.


----------

